# Which bug and tar remover?



## online24 (May 26, 2011)

I am new to detailing and I am unsure what bug/tar remover to use. There is quite alot of tar stuck to the lower part of my car which I am struggling to get off.

I have been looking at products and I am thinking of getting some of the chemical guys Heavy Duty Orange degreaser or some of the chemical guys bug and tar remover unless anyone can suggest anything better.

I am also unsure how to apply it as I have seen some products being wiped on and other being used to wash most parts of the car.

Any advice would be great.

:newbie:


----------



## trackslag (Mar 20, 2011)

Tardis my friend is all you need.
Polishedbliss etc all sell it.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

As above TARDIS!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

+1 for Tardis.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tardis. Spray it on, leave a couple of minutes and wipe it off with a microfibre cloth (I'd use some cheap microfibre cloths so you can throw them away after, if you try washing them in a washing machine the tardis will stink it out).


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

tardis for me too


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Bought some Tardis from Polished Bliss - fantastic stuff - spray on, watch tar run, wipe off with disposable microfibre. Job done!

5 litres will last a lifetime and all for £20 delivered.

:newbie:


----------



## online24 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. One more question, can it be used on alloys?


----------



## O.C.D (Aug 8, 2010)

WD40 works really well then just wash as normal


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

works best on a dry surface i find.


----------



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)

meguires bug and tar remover smells nice to


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

First and foremost Welcome to the Forum...:wave:

Tar and glue removers as mentioned TARDIS is a top choice. Especially if doing a large area.

For smaller areas i love the smell and ability of the Valet Pro Citrus Tar and Glue Remover.

The Tardis i use on large areas let it soak and then wipe off, the 500ml bottle of Valet Pro Citrus i wipe on and off there and then.

The £1 shop ones can have some effect but many many hits with it required.

Enjoy the site and the addiction...:wave:


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Wish we could get tardis is aust ><


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

tardis or ag tar remover


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

APC for the bugs, my preferred one is G101 and Tardis for the tar.


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

Saanro's tar and glue remover is amazing


----------



## Tavli (Feb 4, 2010)

Has to be Tardis


----------



## Rick ST (Feb 4, 2008)

Can tardis be used on Paintshield film?


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

james_death said:


> The £1 shop ones can have some effect but many many hits with it required.


Don't expect miracles from Tardis if the tar is heavy, it does a job but often has it's work cut out if it's heavy and been on for a while.

It's not uncommon to have a few hits if heavy.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i got ag tar remover...im a big ag fan but find the ag might be abit weak.its ok but i find it doesnt remove all of them.


----------



## diya (Jun 29, 2011)

the best i tried the insect cleaner from Protech.mc


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi 

Autoglym tar remover also does the job fine


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

avoid turtle wax bug and tar.its rubbish


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Another recommendation for the wonderful Tardis.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Tardis.....end :thumb:


----------



## Smithers_73 (Apr 27, 2011)

What affect does the tardis have on your current protection ie. waxes or sealants?


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

I would imagine it would kill it


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm 99.99% sure tardis will wipe out any wax or sealant.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Poorboy's Bug Squash did a great job of removing the incredible amount of dead flies on my Astra. 

I spray it neat and wipe off with a microfibre.


----------



## jaymeh (Dec 22, 2010)

I've Only ever used ag tar remover and think it's alright right but of rubbing involved sometimes though


----------



## a4gee (Jun 7, 2010)

I use white spirit !!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I use AG Tar Remover and it works perfectly.


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

craigblues said:


> I use AG Tar Remover and it works perfectly.


me too - if its a big bit of tar just apply it twice and then wipe it of,

my local shop does it for £3.99 so its a no brainer !


----------

